# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  Διακοπή αλκοόλ? Μύθος ή πραγματικότητα?

## Electra77

Καλημέρα σε όλους,

δυστυχώς βασανίζομαι όπως και οι περισσότεροι από εδώ μέσα από τον ίδιο σατανά. Δοκίμασα το ποτό (τζιν) και το τσιγάρο στα 14 όταν μέσα στο σπίτι μου είχαμε ένα σοβαρό θέμα υγείας. Μαζί με το θέμα υγείας, ήρθαν και οι απογοητεύσεις από συγγενικά πρόσωπα, ένας θάνατος και πολύ μοναξιά.

Ήμουν παιδί ντροπαλό και συνεσταλμένο, ανακάλυψα ότι με το ποτό γινόμουν πιο κοινωνική και δραστήρια. Κάποια στιγμή έπιασα δουλειά σε ένα μπαρ...το πόσο έπινα δεν λέγεται. Εκείνο το χειμώνα μετά από το καλοκαίρι στο μπαρ, με θυμάμαι να κατεβάζω μπουκάλια με σαμπούκα και ότι έβρισκα μπροστά μου. Τα έβρισκε η μητέρα μου κάτω από το κρεβάτι μου άδεια.

Πάντα στη ζωή μου δούλευα πολλές ώρες και είχα και αρκετές ευθύνες (ψυχολογικής και συναισθηματικής φύσης) και μέσα στην οικογένειά μου. Ήμουν κάπως σαν μαμά για τη μαμά μου που έγινε μάνα νέα και μας μεγάλωνε ουσιαστικά μόνη της καθώς ο πατέρας μου ταξίδευε. Πάντα επίσης ήμουνα μοναχική και με έντονα σημάδια θλίψης. Και στις μοναξιές μου πάντα με τον ίδιο φίλο...(Όσοι με ξέρουν φυσικά αρνούνται την μοναχική και καταθλιπτική μου φύση γιατί αυτό που βγάζω, είναι η εικόνα μιας δυναμικής, δραστήριας και ενεργητικής γυναίκας, με πολλές δραστηριότητες και καλή δουλειά).

Θυμάμαι ότι χαιρόμουν όταν είχαμε γιορτή στο σπίτι γιατί ήξερα ότι θα υπάρχει άφθονο αλκοόλ. Αφού φεύγανε οι καλεσμένοι, έπαιρνα το κρασί μου μέχρι το κομοδίνο...Όταν ξύπναγα βέβαια και έβλεπα το ποτήρι στο κομοδίνο, έλιωνα από τις τύψεις αλλά και ανακουφιζόμουν που δεν το είχε δει πρώτη η μάνα μου.

Δεν σταμάταγα να πίνω μέχρι να μεθύσω. Τα πρώτα χρόνια έκανα εμετό, τώρα πια δύσκολα με πιάνει. Δεν έπινα κάθε μέρα αλλά όταν το έβρισκα του άλλαζα τα φώτα. Εννοείται ότι είχα (και ακόμα έχω) γυρίσει άπειρες φορές μεθυσμένη στο σπίτι και έχω τσακωθεί άπειρες φορές με τους δικούς μου γιατί δεν άκουγα κανέναν. Να σημειώσω ότι και ο πατέρας μου είναι καλός πότης..

Πίνω στη χαρά μα και στη λύπη. Πίνω όταν είμαι αγχωμένη αλλά και όταν είμαι ήρεμη. Αν μια μέρα δεν πιω, την επόμενη θα πιω σίγουρα. Όχι πάντα μεγάλες ποσότητες αλλά σχεδόν κάθε μέρα. Το μεγαλύτερο διάστημα που δεν έχω πιει τα τελευταία 10 περίπου χρόνια, είναι 15 μέρες όπου δοκίμασα τον εαυτό μου για στερητικά και για να καταλάβω εάν είμαι αλκοολική. Δεν είχα τίποτα.

Όσο έβγαινα από σχέσεις η κατάστασή μου γινόταν και χειρότερη. Έχω χάσει σχέση λόγω του αλκοόλ, ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα βέβαια αφού ο συγκεκριμένος έκανε χρήση χασίς. Εγώ όμως έχανα τον έλεγχο και έκανα πράγματα που με ντρόπιαζαν. Έχω γίνει περίγελος σε παρέα και σημείο αναφοράς (με την κακή έννοια) για το πόσο μπορώ να πιω. Κάποια στιγμή, σε αλκοτέστ μου πήραν το δίπλωμα για κάποιους μήνες (και πολύ καλά μου έκαναν, γιατί ενώ εγώ δεν ζαλιζόμουνα δεν σημαίνει ότι το αλκοόλ στο αίμα μου δεν έκανε τη δουλειά του). Από τότε, το θετικό είναι ότι δεν ξανά οδήγησα αφού είχα πιει. Το τσιγάρο το έκοψα εδώ και χρόνια και μόνο που και που σε μεγάλες στεναχώριες ή καμιά φορά στην παρέα θα κάνω κανένα τσιγάρο. Δεν μου λείπει όμως και δεν το χρειάζομαι. Δεν έκανα χρήση ουσιών ποτέ.

Πίνω μόνο το βράδυ (εκτός από κάποια ΣΚ, που ξεκινάμε τα τσίπουρα οικογενειακώς και τους μεζέδες από το πρωί), δεν πίνω πρωί, δεν πίνω στη δουλειά μου και δεν μου έχει τύχει να λείψω από τη δουλειά μου ή από κάποια υποχρέωση λόγω αυτού.

Ο σύντροφός μου με στηρίζει σε όλα. Έχει καταλάβει το "θέμα" μου και διακριτικά πότε πότε μου το συζητάει... Πηγαίνω σε ψυχολόγο εδώ και λίγους μήνες και δυστυχώς, έχουμε "σκάψει" τόσο πολύ πίσω στη ζωή μου που ζω ένα ψυχολογικό δράμα καθώς αντιλαμβάνομαι τι έχω περάσει και απογοητεύομαι από κάποιους ανθρώπους όλο και πιο πολύ...το αποτέλεσμα...πιόμα...υπάρχου ν πολλές μέρες πλέον που έχω κενά από το προηγούμενο βράδυ...

Προσπαθούμε για παιδί, αλλά φοβάμαι ότι όσο πίνω, δεν θα έρθει. Και όσο δεν έρχεται τόσο πίνω και ορκίζομαι στον εαυτό μου ότι θα σταματήσω όταν έρθει αλλά δεν μου έχω και εμπιστοσύνη γιατί στην πρώτη στραβή, φοβάμαι ότι θα πιάσω το μπουκάλι.

Έφτασα εδώ να ζητήσω βοήθεια, γιατί ακόμα και ο υπομονετικός μου σύντροφος, πλέον δεν αντέχει να με βλέπει πως γίνομαι όταν πίνω και μου ξεκαθάρισε ότι δεν το αντέχει άλλο. Μου φώναξε (δεν το συνηθίζει) ότι αφού πάω σε ψυχολόγο να λύσω τα προβλήματά μου και να σταματήσω το ποτό και ότι δεν θέλει να με ξαναδεί έτσι.

Εργάζομαι πάρα πολλές ώρες και επίσης δεν μπορώ να πάω σε κάποιο κέντρο και να το καταλάβουν οι δικοί μου άνθρωποι ή να λείψω από τη δουλειά μου.

Είμαι απογοητευμένη και ψάχνω μια λύση. Όταν δεν πίνω για κάποιες μέρες (3-4 το πολύ) νοιώθω πολύ καλά, αλλά δεν καταφέρνω να το κρατήσω. Γιατί έρχεται ΣΚ, όλο και κάπου θα πάμε και αν δεν πιω όλοι θα αρχίσουν να αναρωτιούνται και να βγάζουν συμπεράσματα. Και αν δεν πιω είμαι μαζεμένη ενώ αν πιω λύνεται η γλώσσα μου.

Χρειάζομαι βοήθεια και ελπίδα ότι μια μέρα θα καταφέρω να τον βγάλω από τη ζωή μου αυτό τον εθισμό!!

----------


## Delmember031219

Καλησπέρα. Έχω ζήσει το πρόβλημα αυτό, όχι ο ίδιος, αλλά με μέλος της οικογένειας μου για πολλά χρόνια. Ξέρω πολύ καλά τι περνάς αλλά ξέρω πολύ καλά και τι περνάνε οι γύρω σου και κυρίως αυτοί που ζούνε στο ίδιο σπίτι μαζί σου.

Η πρώτη βοήθεια που μπορείς να δώσεις στον εαυτό σου είναι να ρωτήσεις εσένα αν θες πραγματικά να το κόψεις. Δεν πρόκειται κανένας να σου το κόψει αν δεν θες εσύ πραγματικά. Να πας στους Α.Α. δεν μπορείς; Εκεί πας και μιλάς και παίρνεις βοήθεια. Δεν είναι κλινική. Δεν χρειάζεται να σταματήσεις την δουλειά σου.

----------


## Delmember031219

Και για να απαντήσω και στην ερώτηση σου. Η διακοπή του αλκοόλ δεν είναι μύθος.

----------


## Electra77

Σε ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σου!!

----------


## Delmember031219

> Είμαι απογοητευμένη και ψάχνω μια λύση. Όταν δεν πίνω για κάποιες μέρες (3-4 το πολύ) νοιώθω πολύ καλά, αλλά δεν καταφέρνω να το κρατήσω. Γιατί έρχεται ΣΚ, όλο και κάπου θα πάμε και αν δεν πιω όλοι θα αρχίσουν να αναρωτιούνται και να βγάζουν συμπεράσματα. Και αν δεν πιω είμαι μαζεμένη ενώ αν πιω λύνεται η γλώσσα μου


Ο σύντροφος σου που σε στηρίζει είναι ένα μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα σε αυτήν την μάχη που δίνεις. Θα βγείτε Σάββατο παράδειγμα που λες και θα πάρετε κοκα κολα. Και αυτός όχι μόνο εσύ. Καλό θα είναι να ξέρουν το πρόβλημα σου και οι πολύ κοντινοί φίλοι που έχετε και βγαίνετε μαζί. Για αρχή να ξέρεις πως κάλο είναι να μην βγείτε. Να μην σε νοιάζει αν θα αναρωτηθούν οι άλλοι γιατί δεν πίνεις. Προέχει να γλυτώσεις εσύ από αυτήν την κόλαση και όχι η γνώμη τους. Πες μια δικαιολογία. Έπαθα το τάδε και ο γιατρός μου είπε να μην πίνω, παράδειγμα. Παρακάτω θα δεις ότι δεν τους νοιάζει και τόσο αν πίνεις αλλά εσύ ένιωθες έτσι. Πως θα σχολιάσουν δηλαδή. Μην μπεις στο τρυπακι πως το ελέγχεις. Μπορεί να κάνεις 2 μήνες να πιεις και τότε να πεις "έλα μωρέ μια μπύρα, δεν πειράζει" Λάθος. 

Μπορώ να κάθομαι να γράφω ένα σωρό πράγματα. Κατά την γνώμη μου, να απευθυνθείς στους ΑΑ. Αυτοί ξέρουν πως να σου μιλήσουν και πως να σε κατευθύνουν. Μαζί με τον σύντροφο σου να πάτε γιατί πρέπει και αυτός να ακούσει καποια πράγματα. Είναι πολύ δύσκολο αυτό που περνάς αλλά μπορείς να το κόψεις όπως το έκοψαν πολλοί άλλοι. Ίσως ακούστηκα λίγο σκληρός αλλά νομίζω με κατάλαβες τι λέω.

----------


## Macgyver

Πραματικοτητα ειναι , διεκοψα το αλκοολ , μετα απο 10 χρονια καταχρησης , δεν ηταν ευκολο.......... ουτε επινα σκληρα ποτα , κρασι σε μεγαλες ποσοτητες επινα .......

----------


## Electra77

> Πραματικοτητα ειναι , διεκοψα το αλκοολ , μετα απο 10 χρονια καταχρησης , δεν ηταν ευκολο.......... ουτε επινα σκληρα ποτα , κρασι σε μεγαλες ποσοτητες επινα .......


Έχω πολύ ανάγκη να το πιστέψω για να συνεχίσω. Ευχαριστώ!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Macgyver

> Έχω πολύ ανάγκη να το πιστέψω για να συνεχίσω. Ευχαριστώ!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Αν κλεισεις τον 1ο μηνα dry , μετα ειναι πιο ευκολο, η αρχη ειναι δυσκολη ...........

----------


## Delmember2052020

Και γω ειχα το ιδιο προβλημα με σενα. Εχει 15 χρονια που το εκοψα το καθημερινό εννοω, πινω τωρα αν στεναχωρηθω και ποιος ειδε τον θεο και δε φοβηθηκε μετα. Το αλκοολ εχει σχεση με την καταθλιψη, μπορει να εχεις κοινωνικο αγχος οπως και γω οταν με ρωτησε η γιατρος τι αισθανομαι οταν πινω της ειπα ελευθερονομαι. Σπιτι να μην εχεις ποτε αλκοολ πινε πολυ νερο, προσπαθησε να βγαινεις το απογευμα για καφε απεφευγε τις βραδυνές εξοδους ή τουλαχιστον απεφευγε ατομα που πινουν πολυ. Εγω βγαινω με ατομα που με το ζορι πινουν ενα που να πιω εγω παραπανω ντρεπομαι χαχα. Με βοηθησαν και τα φαρμακα γι αλλους λογους που πηρα και τωρα δεν χρειαζεται να πιω για να μιλησω και να εκφραστω ελευθερα. Καλη προσπαθεια. Και κατι αλλο οταν σταματησα το ποτο το συχνο εννοω ηταν σαν να ξανα γεννηθηκα.

----------


## Electra77

Δυστυχώς όλο θέλω να το κόψω, το κόβω για λίγο και μετά τα ίδια...πάντως το συναίσθημα της αναγέννησης το είχα κι εγώ όσες φορές για κάποιες μέρες δεν κατανάλωνα αλκοόλ. Δυστυχώς όμως αυτά τα διαστήματα είναι μικρά και δεν είμαι συνεπής...

Αλήθεια τι φάρμακα πήρες και πως σε βοήθησαν?

----------


## Constantly curious

Κάπως έτσι έπινα και εγώ. Το ψυχολογικό υπόβαθρο ήταν το σημαντικότερο. Αποφάσισα να το κόψω όταν ένιωσα η ίδια πως αυτό το ένα με στιγματίζει ολόκληρη. Πως το αλκοόλ πλέον είναι δυνάστης μου και όχι "βοηθός" όπως τότε το είχα μέσα στο νου μου δικαιολογημενο. Έθεσα λοιπόν ένα οριστικό βέτο στον εαυτο μου πως εάν ξανά πιω είμαι έρμαιο και δίνω χαρά να με υποτιμούν. Επειδή έγραψες για σχέση παιδί σου προτείνω πρώτα να το κλείσεις το θέμα αλκοόλ. Καπνίζεις; είναι και αυτό στα μείον σε μια εγκυμοσύνη. Στα γράφω καλοπροαίρετα γιατί είμαι παθούσα. Ελπίζω με την ψυχοθεραπεια να έχεις βοηθηθεί περισσότερο. Εκτός από την αναδρομή στο παρελθόν υπάρχει και η συμπεριφορικη ψυχοθεραπεία που εστιάζει στο τώρα. Αν μπορείς ανέβαλλε την εγκυμοσύνη μέχρι να επουλωθεις από τα τραύματα σου. Εύχομαι να είσαι καλύτερα από τότε που το έγραψες το ποστ.

Κράτησε την Ελπίδα ζωντανή όσο και αν φαίνεται μάταιο.

----------


## Sonia

Καλημέρα.
Λες για παιδί και εστιάζεις κυρίως στο κοινωνικό κομμάτι του αλκοόλ. Από θέμα υγείας το έχεις ψάξει; Το ότι δεν σε πιάνει ή δεν ζαλίζεσαι ή μπορείς να πηγαίνεις στη δουλειά δεν σημαίνει ότι το αλκοόλ δεν έχει αρχίσει να σου διαλύει το σώμα. Μήπως αν έκανες κάποιες εξετάσεις να ταρακουνιόσουν λίγο;
Δεν μπορώ να σου δώσω συμβουλές διότι δεν ήμουν ποτέ αλκοολική. Για πολλά χρόνια όμως έκανα μεγάλη κατάχρηση στο αλκοόλ. Ως ένα βαθμό με έσωσε το ότι έπινα μόνο έξω σε συγκεκριμένα περιβάλλοντα και παρέες, κυρίως 6-7 μήνες το καλοκαίρι και το χειμώνα έπινα πολύ σπάνια με αποτέλεσμα το σώμα να αποτοξινώνεται κάπως. Πήγαινε δες το συκώτι σου, την χοληστερίνη σου κτλ και σκέψου, θες αν έχεις ένα υγιές παιδί αύριο να σε χάσει από κίρρωση στα 10 του ας πούμε; Μην βλέπεις μόνο το τώρα, δες και το αύριο πιο μακροπρόθεσμα.

----------


## Sonia

ΥΓ: Ξέχασα να γράψω ότι το θεωρώ ανεύθυνο να πίνεις και να προσπαθείς για παιδί. Μπορεί να το κόψεις μαχαίρι όταν το έμβρυο είναι 3 βδομάδων και καταλάβεις ότι είσαι έγκυος ας πούμε. Είσαι σίγουρη ότι το έμβρυο δεν θα υποστεί βλάβη αυτές τις 3 εβδομάδες ή ότι βλάβες στο δικό σου σώμα δεν θα επηρεάσουν την εγκυμοσύνη μετέπειτα; Κι ακόμα χειρότερα, αν δεν καταφέρεις να το κόψεις;

Είχα συμφοιτήτρια στη σχολή που ευτυχώς δεν είχε κάποια αναπηρία εκτός από μία μικρή ανωμαλία στο σχήμα της καρδιάς, ήταν απλά ένα τρομερά άσχημο κορίτσι. Όμως μέχρι τα 5 είχε κάνει ήδη 4-5 χειρουργεία καθώς είχε γεννηθεί με παραμορφώσεις στα χέρια και στα πόδια και για πολύ καιρό έπρεπε να φοράει και ειδικούς νάρθηκες στα πόδια. Η μητέρα της ήταν αλκοολική που τελικά την παράτησε και είχε μεγαλώσει με τον πατέρα της. Η κοπέλα είχε πάρα πολλά ψυχολογικά, δεν λέω αποκλειστικά λόγω του αλκοολισμού της μάνα της, αλλά και πάλι... Δεν θες να ξεκινήσει το παιδί σου τη ζωή του με τέτοια ταλαιπωρία.

Συγγνώμη αν σε αγχώνω, ωστόσο πρέπει να τα σκεφτείς κι αυτά.

----------


## mariela

Από προσωπική εμπειρία με συγγενικό μου πρόσωπο που έπινε κάθε μερα σου λεω πως μπορεις αρκεί να το θες!! Πήγαινε σε ψυχίατρο παράλληλα με τον ψυχολογο σου. Ο ψυχίατρος θα δει εξετασεις αίματος, θα σου χορηγήσει βιταμίνες για να ανακάμψει το συκώτι σου που λείπουν απο τους αλκοολικούς αν κρίνει πως ειναι απαραίτητο. Επίσης στη δίκη μας περίπτωση φάρμακα για τον εγκέφαλο χωρις να υπάρχει εμφανές προβλημα επειδή το αλκοολ κανει τη ζημιά του και εκεί! Τελος, ηρεμιστικά ή αντικαταθλιπτικά αν κρίνει απαραίτητο! Στα λεω αυτα οχι για να σου πω πως χρειάζεσαι φάρμακα αλλα για να πας σε ψυχίατρο γιατι θα σε βοηθήσει πραγματικά κατα προτίμηση σε κάποιον που εχει εμπειρία σε τέτοιους εθισμούς. Πήγαινε και εκείνος μέσα απο το ιστορικό θα κρίνει τι χρειαζεται στην περίπτωση σου! Η ψυχανάλυση θα σου παρέχει στήριξη γιατι είχες δυςκολα χρονια αλλα στη θεση σου για τον αλκοολισμό αν εχεις την οικονομική δυνατότητα πήγαινε σε ψυχίατρο! Ελπίζω να βοήθησα! Καλη τύχη και σε παρακαλώ μη καταστρέφεις τον εαυτό σου. Σιγουρα δε θα θες το παιδάκι σου στο μελλον να εχει μια μαμά που πίνει. Δεν του αξίζει τέτοιος πόνος!

----------


## Electra77

Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Αυτή την διαπίστωση έχω κάνει κι εγώ, οτι είναι δυνάστης μου και όχι βοηθός! Έχω κόψει το τσιγάρο (που ούτως ή άλλως δεν κάπνιζα ούτε πολύ ούτε και κάθε μέρα) εδώ και πολλά χρόνια.

Είμαι λίγο καλύτερα η αλήθεια είναι καθώς έχω καταφέρει σε 2 μήνες να πιω μόνο 2 φορές!! Που συνήθως έφτανα μέχρι τις 15 μέρες. Το παλεύω πολύ είναι η αλήθεια!!

----------


## Electra77

> Καλημέρα.
> Λες για παιδί και εστιάζεις κυρίως στο κοινωνικό κομμάτι του αλκοόλ. Από θέμα υγείας το έχεις ψάξει; Το ότι δεν σε πιάνει ή δεν ζαλίζεσαι ή μπορείς να πηγαίνεις στη δουλειά δεν σημαίνει ότι το αλκοόλ δεν έχει αρχίσει να σου διαλύει το σώμα. Μήπως αν έκανες κάποιες εξετάσεις να ταρακουνιόσουν λίγο;
> Δεν μπορώ να σου δώσω συμβουλές διότι δεν ήμουν ποτέ αλκοολική. Για πολλά χρόνια όμως έκανα μεγάλη κατάχρηση στο αλκοόλ. Ως ένα βαθμό με έσωσε το ότι έπινα μόνο έξω σε συγκεκριμένα περιβάλλοντα και παρέες, κυρίως 6-7 μήνες το καλοκαίρι και το χειμώνα έπινα πολύ σπάνια με αποτέλεσμα το σώμα να αποτοξινώνεται κάπως. Πήγαινε δες το συκώτι σου, την χοληστερίνη σου κτλ και σκέψου, θες αν έχεις ένα υγιές παιδί αύριο να σε χάσει από κίρρωση στα 10 του ας πούμε; Μην βλέπεις μόνο το τώρα, δες και το αύριο πιο μακροπρόθεσμα.




Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Αυτή την διαπίστωση έχω κάνει κι εγώ, οτι είναι δυνάστης μου και όχι βοηθός! Έχω κόψει το τσιγάρο (που ούτως ή άλλως δεν κάπνιζα ούτε πολύ ούτε και κάθε μέρα) εδώ και πολλά χρόνια.

Είμαι λίγο καλύτερα η αλήθεια είναι καθώς έχω καταφέρει σε 2 μήνες να πιω μόνο 2 φορές!! Που συνήθως έφτανα μέχρι τις 15 μέρες. Το παλεύω πολύ είναι η αλήθεια!!

----------


## Electra77

> ΥΓ: Ξέχασα να γράψω ότι το θεωρώ ανεύθυνο να πίνεις και να προσπαθείς για παιδί. Μπορεί να το κόψεις μαχαίρι όταν το έμβρυο είναι 3 βδομάδων και καταλάβεις ότι είσαι έγκυος ας πούμε. Είσαι σίγουρη ότι το έμβρυο δεν θα υποστεί βλάβη αυτές τις 3 εβδομάδες ή ότι βλάβες στο δικό σου σώμα δεν θα επηρεάσουν την εγκυμοσύνη μετέπειτα; Κι ακόμα χειρότερα, αν δεν καταφέρεις να το κόψεις;
> 
> Είχα συμφοιτήτρια στη σχολή που ευτυχώς δεν είχε κάποια αναπηρία εκτός από μία μικρή ανωμαλία στο σχήμα της καρδιάς, ήταν απλά ένα τρομερά άσχημο κορίτσι. Όμως μέχρι τα 5 είχε κάνει ήδη 4-5 χειρουργεία καθώς είχε γεννηθεί με παραμορφώσεις στα χέρια και στα πόδια και για πολύ καιρό έπρεπε να φοράει και ειδικούς νάρθηκες στα πόδια. Η μητέρα της ήταν αλκοολική που τελικά την παράτησε και είχε μεγαλώσει με τον πατέρα της. Η κοπέλα είχε πάρα πολλά ψυχολογικά, δεν λέω αποκλειστικά λόγω του αλκοολισμού της μάνα της, αλλά και πάλι... Δεν θες να ξεκινήσει το παιδί σου τη ζωή του με τέτοια ταλαιπωρία.
> 
> Συγγνώμη αν σε αγχώνω, ωστόσο πρέπει να τα σκεφτείς κι αυτά.


Σε ευχαριστώ Σόνια για τα λόγια σου. Δεν με αγχώνεις. Είναι ανεύθυνο γι αυτό και είπα να προσπαθήσω να το κόψω πριν κάνω την προσπάθειά μου, γιατί δεν θα ρισκάρω καθόλου την υγεία του παιδιού που θέλω να φέρω στον κόσμο με τις δικές μου ενέργειες.

Από θέμα υγείας ευτυχώς την έχω γλιτώσει, όλες οι εξετάσεις μου είναι καλές. Ίσως και για αυτό να μην έχω τρομάξει ακόμα όσο πρέπει.

----------


## Sonia

Καλησπέρα,
Χαίρομαι που σε ξαναβλέπω στο φόρουμ και που πάνε κάπως καλύτερα τα πράγματα. Έχεις δρόμο ακόμα βέβαια, αλλά μου ακούγεσαι αποφασισμένη, μπράβο.

Εγώ είχα κάνει τότε εξετάσεις αίματος για κάποιους δείκτες λίγο πιο εξειδικευμένους που αφορούσαν συγκεκριμένα την λειτουργία του συκωτιού και μου είχαν βγει εντελώς εκτός φυσιολογικών ορίων πάντως. Δεν θυμάμαι λεπτομέρειες. Και χοληστερίνη αυξημένη λόγω αλκοόλ. Αν εσένα είναι μέσα στα όρια, πολύ καλό αυτό. 

Να έρχεσαι να μας λες πως πάει : )

----------


## Macgyver

Ηλεκτρα , υπαρχει στα Μελισσια Αττικης , αν εισαι απο Αττικη ενα πολυ καλο κεντρο απεξαρτησης , δωρεαν , ειχα παει παλια , που ειχα το ιδιο προβλημα και βοηθηθηκα .....ετσι κι εγω βοηθω τους αλλους συμπαθουντες ......

----------

